# cheap wedding venues in glasgow area?



## lynne192

anyone know any good but cheap wedding venues in glasgow, wedding will prob be like 100+ but unsure and need something cheap i refuse to spend a fortune on one day....

any advice or links would be great

Lynne XXX


----------



## R&G2007

Gretna Green :winkwink:

Have you tried looking on https://www.hitched.co.uk/wedding-venues/central-glasgow.htm for ideas?


----------



## lynne192

when did gretna become glasgow lol... want glasgow only.


----------



## R&G2007

Only teasing, :flower: you should be able to find something on that website or use google


----------



## lynne192

thanks checked it out but all the advertised places are really costly, been looking on money saving forum and found a few but not sure, was looking for something in our own area but sadly there is nothing :( need to think travel wise cause most of my family don't drive and my OH's family are older and live far away so would need to stay with family if they come over for the wedding, his grandparents are almost 100 so i am hoping they last until we get married but unsure, i was hoping to have an engagment party cause i want them to celebrate with us when they can you know?


----------



## R&G2007

I hope you find something suitable soon :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

thanks me too got a while to search so will see what i can find.


----------



## R&G2007

Is there anything on here?

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?rls=...roup&ct=more-results&resnum=1&ved=0CDcQtQMwAA


----------



## lynne192

there are loads of places to get married these places because they are advertised they are rather over priced or just plain expensive.


----------



## R&G2007

Ok Sorry.

Good luck and have have planning everything :happydance:


----------



## lynne192

thanks for your help hopefully someone on here might be able to recommend me somewhere


----------



## lillypiesmummy

Our venue is quite reasonable but i dont think it will hold a hundred people tbh, i had the same problem as you when i was looking for somewhere. Have you looked a house for an art lover? I think it worked out more expesive than our hotel but i thought it was reasonable? i may be remembering wrong so dont shoot me lol


----------



## lillypiesmummy

heres a link - https://www.houseforanartlover.co.uk/corporate-and-weddings/weddings.asp


----------



## lynne192

thanks looked into the art lovers house but don't really like it tbh, what was the hotel you got married in?


----------



## bluebaby

I had my reception at the Glenskirlie House in Banknock. You can get married there as well. Don't know if thats something you had looked at before


----------



## lynne192

can't say it is hun how much did it skin you?


----------



## bluebaby

We spent £6000 on the reception there. They do have various options to suit different budgets but it is still quite expensive.


----------



## lynne192

thank not even gonna pretend i'll spend that on a wedding cause i wont lol...


----------

